# ChicagoVPS now officially bought by ColoCrossing.



## Amitz (Sep 22, 2015)

Have fun with the "news"... ;-)


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2015)

We both posted 

Long said these guys were the same company aside from a pesky incorporation to paper play it was different.  

Been long waiting for this day.


----------

